# Album recommendation



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

I have just bought Bent - Everlasting Blink.

And I'm very impressed, if you like(d) stuff like Zero 7 & Air (Moon Safari) then this is pretty similar.

I couldn't find it anywhere on the web, so actually bought it in HMV - I haven't done that for ages 

To give you a clue, one of the tracks is the song used on the 'Childrens Tax Credit' advert on TV (but don't hold that against it!)

Simon

PS I thought some of you guys might appreciate this, most of the Boxa forum listen to Garage or Simon & Garfunkel ;D

PPS Also bough Bachelor Party on DVD, but that is another story 8)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for the recommendation, just ordered from CD-WOW for Â£9 (you didn't look too hard on the net did ya )

In the changer right now - Dirty Vegas, Fila Brazilia, Lemon Jelly, Back to Mine (Faithless), Kruder & Dorfmeister (double album). Check out any of those if you like the Zero7 / Air / Royksopp kind of stuff.

Steve


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

When I mean net, I mean Kazaa, DC++ etc. 

Simon

PS Cheers for the tips, I will look out for them.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh hell I love Zero 7 I will go out and buy that album that you have recommended then, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Also wondered who did that tax ad for a long time  now I know


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

They use some good music in Adverts nowadays, but it is a mare finding out what it is!

Simon

PS Hope you guys like it, the last track does seem to be someone eating a bag of crisps though (the rest is superb)


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Steve,

Is that the K&D Sessions you have ? If so - it's bloody excellent isn't it.

Anybody have any other Kruder & Dorfmeister Recommedations?

Also if you like K&D - check out Suzuki by Tosca. Tosca is basically one half of K&D - pretty similar and pretty good. 

Damian


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

QOTSA : Songs for the Deaf [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

If you like K&D, try the Thievery Corporation, especially Sounds from the Hifi and the Mirror Conspiracy


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> When I mean net, I mean Kazaa, DC++ etc.


Whoops, sorry [smiley=stupid.gif] ;D



> Anybody have any other Kruder & Dorfmeister Recommedations?


DJ Kicks - K&D edition. One of my all-time faves, as is the Thievery Corporation edition. Two amazingly good albums.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Craig Armstrong is also very good, a little darker than those mentioned but very talented. Cinematic Orchestra are another along the same lines.

Theres a website for finding out the music for adverts here:
http://www.commercialbreaksandbeats.co.uk/


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cheers for the recomendations guys - Will def check out.

Re: Craig Armstrong - yes already have both 'The Space between us' and 'As if to nothing'. Both very good though the former is probably the better overall

Cheers,

Damian


----------

